#  Chat Ecke >   Kurzer und prägnanter SLOGEN gesucht >

## StarBuG

Hi 
Ich suche einen kurzen und Prägnanten Slogan für das Forum. 
Etwas das einprägsam ist und unser Forum beschreibt. 
Macht doch einfach mal ein paar Vorschläge  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Ähm, bevor ich meine grauen Zellen aktiviere, wofür denn nun ein Slogan?? 
Wegen des Chat, es klappt, habe Lars darauf angesetzt, komme zwar rein, aber da is ja gar keiner!  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Für ein neues Header Bild. 
Ist noch in der Entwicklung, aber wahrscheinlich kommt da nen "Sloagen" rein  :Zwinker:

----------


## Claus

Vielleicht irgendetwas in der Art: "Ein Forum für Täter und Opfer"? 
Claus :shy_new_7:

----------


## StarBuG

Gibt es keine Kreativen unter euch? 
Schreibt doch einfach mal alles, was euch so durch den Kopf geht. 
BITTÖ  :Zwinker:

----------


## Elfe

Viele Wege führen nach Rom  :emot22_thinking:  und nicht nur dahin  :b_wink:  
Kleiner Scherz am Rande  :dance_clap_leg_up:  
Elfe

----------


## Teetante

*@ Micha! 
Na, Du bist ja gut! Von wegen Kreative unter uns! Was stellst Du Dir denn genau vor? 
Also, Lars hatte gestern abend ne Idee, aber ich kriege die Worte beim besten Willen nicht mehr zusammen. Habe ihn eben schon im Büro genervt (*schäm*), aber er weiß es nicht mehr!!  
Hm, vielleicht was in der Art von: Patientenfragen.net - Fragen, Antworten und Neuigkeiten in netter Runde - alles Wissenswerte hier! Klick! 
Lars meinte irgendwas mit: offene Fragen, klare Antworten - wo? Natürlich im Patientenfragen.net (So ähnlich klang das gestern!) 
Ich bastele weiter an einem Slogan! Eventuelle Ergebnisse bekommst Du aber wohl erstmal per PN!  
Lg. Andrea *

----------


## günni

N U R 
G E G E N   *T A N T I E M E N !!! 
günni*

----------


## StarBuG

Ich wollte meine Ideen hier erst einmal nicht posten, um euch nicht zu beeinflussen  :Zwinker:  
Deine Slogan sind leider viel zu lang. 
Sollte nicht länger sein als 5 Worte, da nicht so viel Platz für den Slogan da ist.

----------


## Teetante

*Och Menno! 
Auf die Tantiemen hätte ich ja verzichtet, aber das mit den 5 Wörtern hätteste ja auch schon mal sagen können! MÄNNER!! 
Eigentlich ist es ja Dein Forum, also werde doch mal kreativ und mach et selber!  
Ansonsten können wir ja gerne in Verhandlungen treten, Vorschläge sind zum Ändern da!! 
"Medizin aus allen Blickwinkeln - Patientenfragen.net" = 5 Wörter! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Das Patientenfragen.net braucht nicht rein, da es als Titel groß daneben ist. 
Der *erste* Entwurf sieht so aus:   
Der Header ist nicht fertig, das Logo wird komplett anders, es kann sogar sein, dass ein ganz anderer Header kommt.
Aber damit ihr seht, warum ich hier nach einem Slogan frage  :Zwinker:  
Der Slogan soll folgendes Ausdrücken: 
- Hier geht es um Gesundheit, Krankheiten, Medizin und Pflege
- Patienten und Fachpersonal tauschen sich untereinander aus
- Jeder ist herzlich Willkommen
- Wir sind ein echt netter Haufen  :Zwinker:  
Ich hab Gestern schon einmal Brainstorming betrieben, aber es kam nichts wirklich gutes dabei rum: 
- Für mehr Gesundheit
- Zusammen für mehr Gesundheit
- Gemeinsam für mehr Gesundheit 
Das Problem an einem Slogan ist, er muss kurz und prägnant sein, die "Message" transportieren und er muss einprägsam sein. 
Und jetzt ist wieder eure Kreativität gefragt  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

Ich hab Gestern schon einmal Brainstorming betrieben, aber es kam nichts wirklich gutes dabei rum: 
- Für mehr Gesundheit
- Zusammen für mehr Gesundheit
- Gemeinsam für mehr Gesundheit  *Hi Micha! 
Irgendwie will meine Funktion Zitieren nicht so wie ich will, weiß also noch nicht, was ich hier gerade zitiere! 
Aber dieses Zusammen für mehr Gesundheit etc. hört sich eher nach Werbung für eine Krankenkasse an als für ein Forum! 
Ich denke gerne weiter über was nach, melde mich dann auch wieder hier! 
Lg, Andrea 
Nachtrag!: Das Blau in dem Logo paßt nicht zu dem Grün! Kannste das nicht ändern und da was mehr Pep reinbringen?? *

----------


## StarBuG

du musst [ quote] [/quote] drin lassen, damit das Zitat funktioniert. 
Das blaue ist das Logo, und wird komplett anders.
Eigentlich wird so gut wie alles anders in dem Bild,
aber ich mach das nicht selber, hab da jemanden gefunden  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

> du musst drin lassen, damit das Zitat funktioniert. 
> Das blaue ist das Logo, und wird komplett anders.
> Eigentlich wird so gut wie alles anders in dem Bild,
> aber ich mach das nicht selber, hab da jemanden gefunden

  *Hi Micha! 
Aha, die Quote muß bleiben, soso. Werden wir gleich sehen, ich habe mal eben zum Test zitiert.  
Das Blaue ist das Logo und das wird komplett anders. Ja, was denn nun? Ist oder wird? Häh?  
Ich gehe jetzt erstmal in die Küche, vielleicht fällt mir da noch was ein bzgl. Slogan! 
Lg, Andrea 
Ich glaube, das übe ich nochmal mit dem zitieren! *kopfschüttel* *grübel**

----------


## Teetante

* Logo (Patientenfragen.net) + Gemeinsam sind wir stark (Slogan) 
Habe es doch noch schnell hier reingeschrieben, ich hatte erst eine PN an Micha geschrieben, aber er meint, ich soll es hier posten! 
So, nu muß ich aber mal kochen, ob ich will oder nicht! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Selene

Hallo zusammen, 
mir fallen da gleich mehrere ein. 
"Einmal hier und nicht mehr zurück." 
"Mit Patientenfragen.net (oder statt Patientenfragen.net das Wort uns) lebt`s sich leichter." 
"Viel bewegen, viel erreichen." 
Das war`s erst mal von meiner Seite, aber mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein.  :m_yes:

----------


## Monsti

Für- und miteinander.  Einsam krank sein ist doof. 
Tut mir leid, bin grad net besonders kreativ. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Alleine krank sein kann jeder  :Zunge raus:

----------


## StarBuG

Das kann doch nicht schon alles sein? 
Weckt mal die Kreativität in euch  :Zunge raus:  
Einfach mal alles aufschreiben, was euch so durch den Kopf geht 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## riba67

Hi, 
ich versuch es halt auch einmal: 
Gesundheit, Vorbeugung, Erfahrungsaustauch 
Rundum gesund - aber wie 
Gesundheit geht uns alle an 
Fragen? Dann komm zu uns 
Ich weiß nicht, klingt alles irgendwie komisch. Ich gehe jetzt fertig kochen, vielleicht hab ich dabei ja die zündende Idee. 
Birgit

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Na, was machen Logo und Slogan? 
Lg, Andrea 
P.S. Du wartest wohl immer noch auf unsere Kreativität, hm? Kann ich zur Zeit nicht mit dienen, so ein richtiger Knaller-Slogan fällt einem ja auch meistens irgendwann ein und nicht, wenn man krampfhaft danach sucht!*

----------


## StarBuG

Mir fällt ja bisher auch nichts wirklich gutes ein.
Darum frag ich ja in die Runde. 
Manchmal hat einer so einen Geistesblitz und man denkt "Mensch, das ist es!"  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Genau das meinte ich eben von wegen Geistesblitz! 
Ich verwerfe auch tausend Ideen, weil die alle irgendwie komisch sind. Habe hier die CD Pulse von Pink Floyd rumliegen, dieses Wort Puls(e) hat sich irgendwie in mein Hirn gebrannt, aber es kommt nichts sinnvolles zustande, hihi, außer daß ich die CD total klasse finde.  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Wollte nochmal fragen, wieweit der Slogan mittlerweile ist? Oder halt auch das Logo? Ist noch irgendwem was Sinniges eingefallen? 
Mir leider auch nicht, aber ich arbeite dran!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

hallo, 
patienten fragen net*? - hier kannst du's tun!
                                    *net (Mundart) nicht 
fragen - bemerken - plaudern - ernst oder mit Spaß
hier kannst du's tun.   
Ärzte - Medizin und du hast Fragen?
nett engagiert wird man dir manche Antwort sagen, 
kannst auch gerne selber schreiben
wird man sich die Hände reiben
über Neues, Altes, Kluges.  
(ist was Brauchbares dabei -
wird man's sehen - einerlei)
gute Nacht /guats Nächtle
Julchen

----------


## U.S.

Es gibt 1000 Krankheiten, aber nur eine Gesundheit.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Frage: 
wie ist es denn jetzt zu dem Slogan -"wir haben die Antworten" (den ich auch ganz gut finde) gekommen?  
neugierige Grüße Ulrike

----------


## katzograph

Hmmm, grübel....... 
wie wär`s mit  :  Bist du krank, frag hier !
                          1  2     3       4    5  
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## lucy230279

mmh.. ich denke doch, wir haben erstmal nen schönen Slogan gefunden, oder?
Wenn ihr noch Ideen habt, gern her damit, aber ihr müsst euch nicht den Kopf zerbrechen :Smiley: 
Immerhin wurde das Thema schon vor gut 2 Jahren eröffnet :Grin:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Finde ich auch. Wenn ich Fragen habe, geht es mir darum Antworten zu bekommen. Wer hatte denn aber nun die zündende Idee?

----------


## lucy230279

das war ne Gemeinschaftsarbeit von StarBug und mir

----------


## katzograph

Tjaaaaa, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil (Datum !!!!!) 
Gruß Katzograph

----------


## Purzel2910

Come in und find out...
Liebe Grüße Christina

----------


## Muschel

> Come in und find out...
> Liebe Grüße Christina

 Das ist geklaut von der Parfümerie Douglas....

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Das ist geklaut von der Parfümerie Douglas....

 .. und wurde von denen wieder abgesetzt da die Kunden es als: 
" Komm rein und finde auch wieder heraus!" übersetzt wurde..  :Smiley:

----------


## Filliz

Ich probierst einmal  *Schmerzen plagen?* *Darum - zum Patientenfragen.net* *Forum (o. ä.)*  
Na? 
Hab´ich gewonnen? :shy_5new:  
LG
Tanja

----------


## lucy230279

hey filliz,
ich glaube im moment sind wir mit dem slogan ganz zufrieden.
aber wenn dir noch was einfällt, kannst es gern hier posten, aber im moment gibt es keine offizielle ausschreibung :Smiley:

----------


## Purzel2910

Nun, ich denke, daß eure Box oben da etwas irreführend ist. Das sieht da sehr aktuell aus. Liebe Grüße C.

----------


## lucy230279

welche box denn?
der letzte beitrag war von august  :Smiley:  
ihr könnt schon noch weiterüberlegen, aber ihr müsst es net auf krampf machen  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## Purzel2910

Liebe Grüße C.

----------

